# X-ray tech/Radiology



## doomriders (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello My name is Robert,
I was inquiring if I would be able to work in Australia with a B.S degree in Radiology. I lived abroad for 3 years in Japan and loved it. My wife and I want to live abroad as soon as I finish my B.S in Radiology which is not to far off. Are there any job opportunities out there for X-ray techs? Living abroad with my wife would be a dream come true. 


Thanks for your time!


----------

